# Battery and Brake light on Dash



## frontierfan (Mar 15, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has ever experienced this: My Brake light and Battery light come (illuminate) on the dash until the truck warms up, then they extinguish. While they are on the output from the alternator is low (11-12volts). All other electrical components are low (headlights,wipers, dash lights etc). Again, after driving a few minutes, I notice the temp gage start to rise and everything goes back to normal, including the output of the alternator (14.4 volts). Any feedback would be welcomed. Thanks. (2002 Nissan Frontier 4x4.)


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Brake and battry light on is a universal sign on Nissans that the alternator is dying. You should replace it before you are stranded.

Lew


----------



## frontierfan (Mar 15, 2005)

[Thanks, I thought so, but the change in temperature was throwing me off. In addition, alternator is only three years old. I'll have it checked anyway. Thanks again.


----------

